# Bits and pieces of meeces history!



## Alex (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello! 
I 'happened' across this show report from The Times of July 19th, 1937 today! Maybe more people than me might like to read it!


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

What a neat find!

I enjoyed it up until the last sentence...mouse skins? *shiver*


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks so much for finding this and posting little gem of history!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, that is amazing!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a feeling that the person who wrote this article did not actually attend the show at all! Mice with black instead of pink eyes are rare? O.O And why would you kill (as the last paragraph seems to suggest) a mouse who just attended a show? That's a mouse in his prime!

Glad for the read, though it may tell us more about old-time journalism than old-time mousing.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh that is so cool. <3

I think the last paragraph was a metaphor.

Like a wolf in sheep's clothing.

The mouse club is trying to make a business out of mice...industry in mouse skins.


----------



## Alex (Jan 29, 2012)

Another one, for the fashionistas! 
This is crazy!!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Laigaie said:


> Mice with black instead of pink eyes are rare? O.O


I think they were talking about black-eyed whites, which are still fairly rare/uncommon even today. I haven't heard of anyone who specializes in BEWs, mostly they seem to pop up by accident when you breed marked varieties! :lol: :roll:

That new article makes me uncomfortable... Poor mouse! A conversation piece, yes, but I worry about the mouse being joussled about all day on someone's head, not to mention food, water, and voiding!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It says "white mouse with black eyes instead of pink"


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

I question the Journalism ! a 1000 members in the 1930's- no chance. Mice for Pelts ? well I suspect someone has thought about it, but honestly, I have been around the NMC as some of my Friends have for over 35 years, and heard of neither claim.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That last bit, weird; I was just thinking about that last night. Hats with birds were in fashionable in Paris a couple few centuries ago, and I was thinking of mousies in that context! Nifty!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wight Isle Stud said:


> Mice for Pelts ? well I suspect someone has thought about it, but honestly, I have been around the NMC as some of my Friends have for over 35 years, and heard of neither claim.


Isn't someone on here preserving pelts as a sort of visual/tactile dictionary of colors? I remember seeing the topic a few months ago... I was joking about mouse skin dice bags with some of my gamer friends, but raising mice for pelts? I couldn't do it. Maybe that's odd since I'm a feeder breeder, but oh well.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't know about pelts,but taxidermy jewelry is quite fascinating:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/92938106/taxidermy-mouse-game-head-style-necklace

http://www.greenwala.com/channels/n...d-Rodents-Into-Outrageous-Fashion-Accessories


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

OH MY....

The feathers on the second link was pretty cool, but the rodents... I don't know, it was a little creepy for me! :lol:


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I would definitely use a rat purse, that was so cool! My quest begins.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I keep..or rather kept a skins library xD 
But I'm not the one who came up with the idea originally.

I -have- made small months before but nothing large scale.
I imagine the easiest way to get enough skins in a reasonable amount of time would to buy frozen feeder rats.
*takes up challenge*


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, frozen feeder rats I can do... But raising mice or rats at home to kill them for their fur? No thanks!


----------

